# guppy fri delivery issues..... :(



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys im relitively new to owning and caring for an aquarium. My fiance and i have been at it a little over a month now , we started with a 3.5 gallon mini habitat and rapidly increased to a 30 gallon community tank which we have a nice mix of snales , ghost shrimp , dojo lochs , chines alga eaters , platy's , a few molly's , a red tailed shark , and some fancy guppies.. we have a great mix no one is aggressive and everyone is doing well together. i have researched all the prefered ph's and water temps and found the best suitable overlaping ranges for all my baby's ... so my problem is i bought a few female fancy guppies 2 of the 3 were/ are pregnant without a doubt... big as a house and boxy in the rear just like every pic iv seen and everything iv read about it. one probably wont deliver for another week or 2 but the one , 7 days back i put in a clear commercial bought fry trap to have the baby's , she had 1 in the first hour , whom is still alive and doing so well but she never dropped any more and she is so big i wanted to do emergency c section on her to help lol. any way i put her in my 3 gallon breeder tank by her self after 2 1/2 days in the fry trap and now shes been in a wellly planted with real plants solo tank not eating and still wont pop out those babys. a friend whom knows a good bit said she could have blocked so i tried giving her a pea and zucchini , she had nothing to do with ether , after 3 days of no eating she finally ate 1-2 flakes yesterday morning , but i really dont know what to do , people say be patient , but iv got a week old growing fry that tells me that they are more than developed so is she in shock , or could it be a birth defect from inbreeding that causes birthing issues , any suggestions or ideas , anything i can do or try please any feed back is appreciated. also , i vacuumed up waste in my gravel today and did a 25% water swap , my ammonia lvl measures at 0% and my ph is 7-7.2 at the highest i checked both today after the water swap . and my water temp in the community tank 76-77 degrees F and the breeder tank iv set up is at a steady 72 Degrees F.. any help / info is helpful Thanks .


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

no one has a clue ???? anyone ? anyone? ..sighhh


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

any progress?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would just leave her be, something is stressing her out.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i had decided to let her be put her back in the comunity and she died in the ich outbreak i have been fighting. but its all cleared up i lost a few (all my fancy's) but i guess its cause ther imbred and sickely or just fragile.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Its Not a birth defect from inbreeding that causes birthing issues. 
sickly or fragile not from inbreeding it is rare for a livebearer to suffer from inbreeding


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive seen many livebearers suffer issues due to inbreeding. Its true that with fish you can go several gens with related fish, it is one way we have the fancy betta and guppies and several other strains of fish. However it is good practice to outcross to unrelated fish after the second brother/ sister pairing to reduce crooked spines, rosetailing finnage(on bettas) x factor genes(again bettas) lower life expectancies as well as other things.

My first time seeing some really bad off inbred fish, I had a friend who purchased three guppies from walmart, two males and one female. She kept these fish together and after a few years her tank was full of undersized, crooked spined fish, a few ladies who couldnt birth live fry, meaning every one she did have was half formed and dead or died within hours of birth. Some missing eyes and some with fins in odd places. Was so very sad.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

its crazy you bring that up about your friends guppy's , i saw just today in the feeder guppy tank at a LFS a female guppy whos spine had 2 severe curves like an 'S' in it.. it is wild looking.. my wife saw it and pointed it out. ..


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

if it's a darker colored females, i don't know why, but they always have more problems with birthing than my other color strains, i always outcross my guppies on the third generation, so that i can avoid this kind of issues, and i usually try to find fully gray females, which seem to be closest tot he wild type's birthing abilities if you asked me. I have bought feeders before, but is topped after a while due to so many inbred issues. i think your female was stressed in the breeder box, then when you moved her to the tank, the move stressed ehr out further, finally weakening her to be susceptable to the ich outbreak, next time you move her, leave her there, and if you increase the temp by about one or two degrees she may be driven to drop the babies. I've also had success taking water from a tank where a mother just birthed, and putting it in with the stubborn female.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it is more likely it was a health issue vs a birthing issue. Sounds like there was more going on.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

it’s not all down to inbreeding there are many reasons for crooked spines missing eyes and fins in odd places all these factors can be due to incorrect feeding, incorrect water quality, incorrect temp and chemical treatments among other things.
All of the above courses more problems than the inbreeding of livebearers.
In all of my experience breeding livebearers I have never come across missing eyes and fins in odd places. I have some fish thet have been in the hobby and inbreed for as long as 30 years and still going strong, I have kept and inbreed many of my fish for more than 10 years with no problems, I must admit I do get the odd one with a crooked tae or spine with over 60 types of livebearers and most breeding regularly its expected


----------

